# What was the first "R" rated movie you saw?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I think my whole character and my love for 70's movies and 70's violence was shaped by a Drive-In double feature of Dirty Harry and Magnum Force in I believe 1973 when I was about 11 years old. Then the R rated movie caravan was on when I somehow convinced my parents to let me have HBO in my room.


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

I think the first one I saw was Reincarnation of Peter Proud. My parents took me to see Patton, but I think is was rated M.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Hmmm ... I think mine was Death Race 2000. I was 10 (1975) and went with neighborhood friends. None of our parents realized it was R. I still remember the "watermellon-burst" aka car running over someone peeking out of a man hole. It was a kind-of gory movie. I would have preferred to have seen more of the Ladies then the violence!


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

The erotic space fiction movie "Barbarella" back in the early 70,s I believe, starring the ( at that time ) gorgeous Jane Fonda who in the movie, showed quite a bit 

I don`t think the people who attended the movie with me realized what the movie was about until we had been there a while as I was only around thirteen


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

My first R movie was a Sam Peckinpaw movie "Straw Dogs". It was pretty violent.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Childs Play (the first one) when I was 5 or 6.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The howling was the first one I saw... Think I was 18 at the time.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

In 1974, i took my wife to a drive in (we'd been married several years, so we watched the movie) and watched Soldier Blue. Today that movie is rated PG. If memory serves, ratings had just begun and for most moviegoers your choice was either M (mature) or G. To this day it was one of the most violent movies i've seen. It was the story of the Sand Creek Massacre.


----------



## Cyber Nun (Jun 27, 2003)

I've never seen one. We don't approve of the filthy language...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

We had HBO when I was 9 years old, so my parents let me watch some rated R movies as long as they were not super violent. But I think "Blazing Saddles" was the first rated R movie my parents let me see. The campfire scene had the entire family rolling on the floor, and there was no one there to hit us with rulers.


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

"two mules for sister sarah" My mom & dad took me when I was 11 - they were as surprised as I was excited by the bath scene between Clint and Shirley MacLaine.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Outland with Sean Connery.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

In a theatre-

The Legacy, a pretty good 1978 horror flick starring Katherine Ross, Sam Elliott and Roger Daltrey. 

It was directed by Richard Marquand, who also directed Eye of the Needle, Jagged Edge, and some low-budget sleeper called Return of the Jedi 

On HBO - 

Blazing Saddles, in 1977 (I think).


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Bob and Carol and Ted and Alice here. A friend's parents took four of us. It must have been 1969 or 1970.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

WILDCATS with Goldie Hawn ... football flick.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Probably "Rosemary's Baby" at the 7-Hi Drive In in Minnetonka, Mn. (morphed into a K-Mart) as part of a double feature with "The Odd Couple". Talk about an odd couple. :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it was R rated at the time because there was some boobage, but now it probably wouldn't even be a PG13. "The Andromeda Strain". It's still one of my all-time favorite movies.

The first R rated movie I went to see that wasn't a group/family thing was "Young Frankenstein."

The first rated X movie (not pornography...rated X by the MPAA...very different) I ever saw was "A Clockwork Orange" at the Mt.Health Drive in. Again, still one of my all-time favorite movies.

See ya
Tony


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Frapp said:


> The erotic space fiction movie "Barbarella" back in the early 70,s I believe, starring the ( at that time ) gorgeous Jane Fonda who in the movie, showed quite a bit
> 
> I don`t think the people who attended the movie with me realized what the movie was about until we had been there a while as I was only around thirteen


I'm with Frapp. My elderly Grandmother whom I was staying with one Summer took me to the local town theater in Central Texas. I don't think she realized it was rated R as well. I have to give her credit though, she didn't walk out after the opening strip scene. (still an erotic classic IMHO). I picked up a copy of the flick on DVD awhile back. Talk about a blast from the past! It left so much of an impression on me I had to pick up some of the old Lobby cards on eBay as well!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It does shock me now (especially with all the resources available, parents rewiew in paper, internet, etc) how parents accidentally bring kids to the "Wrong" movie. 20 years ago it was alot harder to find out about a movie other than the newspaper review.

I had gone to see "Me, Myself & Irene" with Jim Carey, the directors of the movie were well known for their wacky and adult situations. I guy walked in with what I assume was a 10-12 year old. It was less than 10 minutes before he had to grab the kid and walk out of the theatre the language was so harsh.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The first rated X movie (not pornography...rated X by the MPAA...very different) I ever saw was "A Clockwork Orange"


I went to this movie with my at that time girlfriend, my college roommate and his girlfriend and another couple. We all got up and walked out (along with about 15% of the theater) before the first 10 minutes were up. I still haven't seen the whole movie. :eek2:


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I believe it was "Deliverance" and I saw it at the Mallet Mall in Canton (sp might be wrong)


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

I think it was Terminator 2 on HBO.

I watched that movie a ton.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Another one I seen shortly after that was at the Gala or Starlite Drive in Akron was Buford Pusser in "Walking Tall".

Mallet Mall.....I think you spelled it right John, boy I haven't been there in a loooong while. I remember my mom taking me shopping for school clothes there, they had a JCPenny there.
I think the JCPenny is now gone.

John as a kid, did you ever go to Tim's Tavern for a fish dinner or Myer's Lake........ahhhh the memories.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

bad news tony-young frankenstien has ALWAYS been rated PG...

i think the first r rated film i ever saw was M*A*S*H....

(humming)suicide is painless...it brings on many changes...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

jr, if you say so. You are the Arcane Movie Trivia King.  I just remember them checking IDs at the theater to get into this one and a friend of mine not being able to get in EVEN with his mother. He was 16.

Anyway, RKing, "A Ckockwork Orange" is a VERY good movie. The problem was that most people who went to see it when it first came out went because of the X rating and expected sexual situations. Though the "William Tell Overture" scene offers a glimps, the rating was really for graphic, realistic violence by a 100% psychopathic person. The plot was strictly about the attempt to rehabilitate a phychopath and the hopelessness of it.

I remember after the movie was over my father (a psychiatrist) said, "There really is only one cure for people like that: 50,000 volts of electricity." He went on and on about the failed attempts at behavior modification. 

Anyway, I liked the movie.

See ya
Tony


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

John Corn said:


> Another one I seen shortly after that was at the Gala or Starlite Drive in Akron was Buford Pusser in "Walking Tall".
> 
> Mallet Mall.....I think you spelled it right John, boy I haven't been there in a loooong while. I remember my mom taking me shopping for school clothes there, they had a JCPenny there.
> I think the JCPenny is now gone.
> ...


yeah I did go there. I hear that entire area has totally changed. There used to be a theme park there with a wooden roller coaster but I don't ever remember going to the theme park, I think is was closed when I was very young or maybe even before I was born. I just remember seeing that roller coaster just rotting away.

I used to go to a Drive -in movie theatre but I can't remember where it was located but I remember watching "The Doberman Gang" which would of been in 1972. I was living in North Canton at the time so it could have been the drive in that you mentioned.


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

The original Friday the 13th. We had to sneak in. My friend's mom dropped us off thinking we were going to see something else. Talk about an enlightening experience. Sex and violence. Woo Hoo! :dance:


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Halloween was the first one for me.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Anyone hear of the "Harrod Experiment" saw it in 1972 when I was 16 (looked older for my age). Starred a very young Don Johnson and Lori Walters (her claim to fame was on Eight is Enough). Full frontal nudity in the swimming pool scene. At 16 I was very impressed.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Can't remember which was first.
"Everything you always wanted to know about sex but were afraid to ask"
or
"The Godfather"


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Maybe the French Connection at about age 7?

I'm not sure at all. My best friend from first grade through high school, his mom was a real movie buff and would take us/drag us to all kinds of movies. We saw lots of foreign and artsy flicks, plus just about everything else too. We also saw lots of the "black" movies I fell asleep in barbarella ( I must have been like 7 yrs old?) Used to go to like 2 or 3 movies a week with them. Then we had STAR TV, a microwave channel that I guess predated HBO in our area.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

The first Alien.

RKing, you really need to see A Clockwork Orange all the way through.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

There were no ratings back then but I saw Psycho when I was 8 years old and I'm still afraid to take a shower when I'm alone.


----------



## Shel (Sep 9, 2003)

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

My first was Last Tango in Paris. "Rents" thought I was going to see some Disney thing, but I had heard that Tango was worth seeing. The problem was that I was 12 and really didn't understand what was going on. I've since learned.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

" The Wild Bunch" Which may have been the first R rated movie. There I go, dating myself again.


----------



## bobo21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hell Raiser


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> I'm pretty sure it was R rated at the time because there was some boobage, but now it probably wouldn't even be a PG13. "The Andromeda Strain". It's still one of my all-time favorite movies.
> Tony


Mine, too, but I don't remember any boobage????


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Woodstock.


----------



## goodcableguy (Feb 19, 2004)

The Beguilded with ClinT Eastwood on my first date with a gal I'd just met in Sidney Montana, Yeah I'm that old. I will never forget the look on her face when the bevy of beautys took Clint into there realm.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> "There really is only one cure for people like that: 50,000 volts of electricity."


That's some electro shock therapy.


----------

